# NAS Blacktip



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Showed up to NAS with fresh bluefish and used the SUP to drop bait just beyond the restricted access buoys. A pod of dolphins chased a shark, no shorter than 6 six feet, making it jump in the air. They closed in fast, coercing it to shore and scaring the sh$% out of a few wading fisherman. What an awesome sight!

Not long after, the shark alarm went off and fish on. Jumps, spins, and runs, this blacktip put up an amazing fight. At 59" and a girth of 27", this was my biggest blacktip. 

I had to walk this guy in the shallows for 10 minutes before it got the strength to swim on its own. 

One more run and called it a night. Another beautiful day on the water.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice report and Thanks for your service.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Well ifin he wouldn't have survived, he'd a been a good eater!!! Congrats on the toothy critter!!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

thats a spinner shark and not a blacktip.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Whoops, I overlooked that one, thanks for the correction. With all the jumping and spinning, I should have assumed it was a "spinner" :/


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice catch great pics too

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Dang sharks always wrap me around them bouys if I put it that far out over there.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i always throw back sharks too.. i have too much respect for them and i consider them above a regular fish.


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

good eating shark right there, nice catch man.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

stevesmi said:


> i have too much respect for them and i consider them above a regular fish.


 
Mine always go on the top grilling rack too.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

nice black tip, thanks for the report


----------

